# Aiming Quick Shoot while actually blowing snow?



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yesterday I got my first real use of my new-to-me 221QR. It did great, but I do have a question about Quick Shoot.

It rotates easily when there's no snow coming out of the chute. But when I'm actually blowing snow, the mechanism binds up some, and is somewhat difficult to re-aim. If I let go of the handle, or stop moving forward, so that the snow flowing through the chute decreases, I can aim it more easily.

So I was usually slowing down if I had to re-aim, to avoid over-stressing the mechanism.

Is this normal? Not sure if mine is binding up because it needs to be cleaned & lubed around the base of the chute. Or if I'm just being chicken, and I should just give it a bit of a shove to re-aim while there's snow coming out.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

My new to me 621qze does the same thing, I just assumed it was from the pressure of the snow and it just isn't designed to overcome that without a lot of pushing. I just stop to redirect when needed, but it's still much better than giving her a reach around.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
they do make machines with electric actuators for the chute turning/pich and I dont think they are affected by the torque of the snow flowing through. 

Simplicity comes to mind
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I emailed Toro to ask them. They said it's not meant to be re-aimed while blowing snow, they said stop, aim the chute, then continue blowing. 

I've been able to re-aim the chute while blowing with all my 2-stages (with both metal and plastic chutes), so this takes away a bit of the "Quick". But as you said, gibbs26, it's still a lot better than having to aim it manually. At least you don't have to move from the controls. And I was able to re-aim it if I slowed down the amount of snow coming out, I didn't have to stop the snow completely. 

I may still see if I can lube that ring a bit, to at least help with the situation.


----------

